# Mid-Iowa



## Belinda D (Apr 20, 2010)

Any News???


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

1st Series LM - 2 long retired flower pot look, equal distance, thrown in heavy cover. Can't see dogs hunt. Flyer on right.


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Anyone have news of callbacks for open


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

33 to LB. Do not have numbers.


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

Mid-Iowa RC Qual Results

1st T. Despenas
2nd Eckett - Zuma 
3rd B. Norwood
4th C. Alt
RJ B. Hejlik


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Yahoo "Zuma".
Nana Sue


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

28 back to the WB at Mid-Iowa

Derby scratched first test


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Any Derby results?


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Congradulations Tony and Judy---


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any one know who won the derby


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Dewey with chip owner brad vail. Puts him on derby list fourteen pts


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Brad & Scott with the Derby win.


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

oakwood said:


> Dewey with chip owner brad vail. Puts him on derby list fourteen pts


Is it true they only had three series & no water test ?? & done on Sat.


----------



## oliver (Jul 10, 2010)

Your derby informatation is correct


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone have the status of the AM & Open?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Northrup Larson said:


> Is it true they only had three series & no water test ?? & done on Sat.


Is it really dry there, and is the area they can pump the only one with water? I remember many years back where the river bed on the south side of the road was dry.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Not dry but too much mud to safely run the dogs.
JS


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

Mid Iowa Open Results

1st Eckett - Bravo Titled and qualified for 2001 National Open
2nd C. Schweikert
3rd S. Dewey
4th J. Beck

Don't know JAMs


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Jim Beck & the Grevlos' this puts "Naughty" on the list!

Derby Results
1st S.Dewey
2nd J.Beck
3rd J.Beck "OZ" O-Lauranie Grevlos
4th J.Beck "Naughty" O-Dave Grevlos


Sorry, I dont have all the names.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats to all that finished amat.

Rumor has it Kathy and Vern Hasenbank and Dealer won.Ed Krueger and his young dog Chef 3rd. Dennis Pugh and Air Jam.

Good job SVRC amateurs!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

YoHoo!!
Good job Vern & Dealer & good arm chair handling, Kathy!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Congrats to all that finished amat.
> 
> Rumor has it Kathy and Vern Hasenbank and Dealer won.Ed Krueger and his young dog Chef 3rd. Dennis Pugh and Air Jam.
> 
> Good job SVRC amateurs!




Congrats to all. Especially the guy that got me hooked on this god forsaken game in the first place, Ed K. Not too bad for a dog not even 2 1/2 yet. I'll trade you my dog for yours! OK, just kidding...


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Way to go, Vern & Kathy and Dealer!! WOO HOO! Congrats to Chef and Bilbo and Dennis and Heir! and all others that placed and finished. Philip


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

And thanks to all at MIRC; there was hard work and a well run trial. So, what flood?


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

I would like to congratulate my ol buddy Vern on the big win! Way to go man I always pull for you when you are running You the man. 

Nick Welch


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats Vern!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to Vern & Kathy for Dealers AM win. Thank you Jim Beck for the Derby w/ Oz & Naughty (she is on the list now!!!). Thank you Tera [email protected] Bay Blue Kennels for the great Beginnings with Oz & Naughty. Congrats to all. 
Dave & Lauraine


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Vern! Congratz to all the other finishers as well!!

Aaron*


----------



## Goldens09 (May 13, 2009)

Way to go Vern, Congrats to you and Dealer.
Ed & Juice


----------

